
Scientist Hack Plants to Turn Biomass into Fuel Using the Sun - kevindeasis
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2016/160404/ncomms11134/full/ncomms11134.html
======
Jaruzel
I found this a bit impenetrable, can someone who understands it better than I
can, provide a not so technical explanation of how it works? thanks!

~~~
qbrass
They're hoping to make producing cellulostic ethanol easier.

They found out that by combining photosynthetic pigment with the enzymes
plant-eating fungus use to break cellulose down, they can speed up the
process. The pigment absorbs light and produces electrons needed by the
enzymes to do their work.

~~~
Jaruzel
Cheers. I feel slightly less dumb now :)

